# Do's and Don'ts with Baby Tiels?



## ScribJelly (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be getting my second cockatiel in a few weeks. Our first bird, Jack :wf pied: (2 years old) has been with us for only a month, but he has settled in well. 
I feel prepared, but now that the new baby, Cecil :wf cinnamon: is almost weaned and ready to come home, I'm a bit nervous of how to start out with bonding and training and I want to make sure everything goes well.
So what are some of the basic Do's and Dont's for bring home and bonding with a new baby cockatiel?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My mind is blank right now for a large list, but one do is be prepared for blood feathers, just in case, because baby tiels are very clumsy and snap a lot of their feathers off when they trip or fall down. They will have pins growing in, so they may get super cuddly and ask for scratches, to help ease the pain of their incoming feathers.

Always be sure to quarantine for at least a month to make sure the new baby doesn't have any noticeable illnesses that Jack can catch, once the quarantine ends, you can introduce Jack and the new bird together. 

Good luck, pictures please


----------



## ScribJelly (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I miscounted the calendar days. Cecil got to come home yesterday!













And here's a picture of Jack


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, they're both absolutely gorgeous! 

The first thing that comes to my mind is to leave Cecil flighted, for safety reasons and for health. Coco, who was clipped just after he was weaned, now constantly struggles with flying, steering and has strength issues. Babies need their wings left alone so that they can build muscle and maintain good health by exercising.

Looking forward to hearing more about your new baby.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh what beautiful birds! I was nervous when I got a Murray too. I'm not sure what general advice to give...All I'd say is don't forget to take it slow, be kind to your birdie and yourself and don't beat yourself up if things don't go by the book. All people and all birds are different! Best of luck. Also, I like your name, outlander!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You have BEAUTIFUL tiels!


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

They're so beautiful! I'm getting a new baby 'tiel soon as well  (Cinder)
I also got Quinn as a baby and be prepared for baby duck butts depending on how clumsy they are haha. Quinn had a duck-butt for awhile but he soon grew a decent tail and some gorgeous wings! (Quinn was already clipped, but they let the birds fly a few times before they clip the babies and Quinn is a great flier, he is clipped now though for safety reasons)


----------

